# from here?



## Gears of War (Jul 14, 2007)

i was wondering if there were any people in here that live in RhodeIsland. maybe someday we could get together for a hunt










ps:im only a teen


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 30, 2007)

my brother lives in Mass.

he is demicheru on the boards here


there are a few people that are trying to get together in that area. let me see if i can find that thread

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=93936


----------

